# First foster dog!



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry everyone, I will take time to continue the discussion that I started on how to buy a puppy in Europe. 

I just got a little busy, we have our first foster dog. A little nervous chihuahua called Boudha. 

So with a new lockdown, supe busy new job, not being able to go home for christmas (we are not Belgian, we just live there) and a new (unsocialised) dog in the house its a very busy time for us!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Looks like you've got a sweet little distraction through what is sure to be a strange holiday season. I'm sure you'll be good for each other. 

Welcome Boudha!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello Boudha! Any idea what languages he speaks?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute little one, thanks for fostering him !


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Liz said:


> Hello Boudha! Any idea what languages he speaks?


Haha yeah French! Which is a bit of a problem because our French is terrible!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha, my American school-girl French would be awfully formal for a pup. <<Asseyez-vous, s'il vous plaît, Monsieur Boudha.>> Oof.


----------

